# Anybody not like Lure?



## dangerousmuffins (Jun 7, 2006)

Blasphemy... I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I been trying the all the shadow colors lately and they just seem to be very washed out on me.  I will say I do like bright vivid colors on myself the most, but I was looking for colors to tone down my makeup image a little bit. But it really does seem like I'm not wearing anything when I put these colors on. Maybe, I'm just not used to it. *shrugs* I'ma NW20, BTW.

The only lipglass I got was Sex Ray. It seems okay, but it doesn't want to stay on my lips.

I do like the fluidline colors. I didn't get Nightfish, but I did get the other two.

I got Maidenchant, too. That seemed to be gone within a few hours off my cheeks. (I do use a primer, BTW). Back to my Ben Nye Blush Wheel I go, I guess.

The colors are so pretty in the pots, but not on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anybody else disappointed?


----------



## JJones (Jun 7, 2006)

---


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm not dissapointed as such, although Aquavert didn't have as good a colour pay-off as I was expecting.

Though I agree my Maidenchant isn't very long wearing nor is my Sex Ray. I hate having to reapply very often mainly because I know I'll forget or just not be bothered!


----------



## inlucesco (Jun 7, 2006)

I think the colors are incredibly pretty, but none of them will look very good on me (I have yellow undertones).  How disappointing!


----------



## gwenivypage (Jun 7, 2006)

I got Waternymph, Mancatcher, and Idol Eyes e/s.  I haven't used them, and I think I might end up returning them.  I like the colors in the pot, but I don't think they will look that great on me.  Maybe I'm just not used to the bright colors.  I also bought Lure l/s, Bait, Pink Clash, and Sex Ray l/g and I'm okay with those colors.  Sex Ray does wear off pretty fast, though!


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm not feeling this line either...I already have a ton of colors that are very similar to the Lure ones...I guess I'll wait for the winter colors...


----------



## laa_cat (Jun 7, 2006)

I didn't get the high as I expected when I open my gloss.com order. The colors are pretty but honestly, they are not really that special. Like I said in my reviews, a lot of e/s already have close matches in the existing shades. Waternymph is very very similar to Teal pigment and Tease n Teal from Holiday trend palette. I compared them side by side and seriously, it's so hard to tell a difference. Aquavert is just so pale and kinda close to lustreleaf. Mancatcher is really close to Lovely Lily without the pigment flash. But the most disappointing product I would say is Delphic. It looks extremely pretty in the pot but doesn't look as vibrant on my eye as it is in the pot. 
Not that this collection is not pretty, but I was definitely hoping for more.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 7, 2006)

I haven't bought anything at all from Lure, there's nothing that really grabs me. I'm NW20 too so maybe it's just not good for us lol.


----------



## velvet (Jun 7, 2006)

i got lure l/s but that is it
i am also nw30 or nc30 (not sure havent tried it on)
i might get phosphrelle also, but nothing else grabs me from the collection


----------



## bebs (Jun 7, 2006)

I got lune and maidenchant and pink clash - I totally love these three they are great, but I also bought waternymph, aquavert, delphic and golden and I really dont like these colors and are majorly re thinking them and probley going to return them fairly soon.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 7, 2006)

waternymph was the only thing that made me go ooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## divaster (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry this is OT but Velvet, I LOVE your avatar!!! 

As for Lure, I'm NW20 as well and I found a few things that worked for me in this collection. Even Waternymph, and I never wear brights like that. The MA at MAC even complimented me on my shadow the day I wore it. I was floored!


----------



## Janice (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_waternymph was the only thing that made me go ooooooooooooooooooooo_

 
Only thing I purchased from the entire collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I *love* this collections packaging and I'm truely upset that none of the other items did anything for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did get Face & Body Bronze FX foundation from Hooked too, but I just wanted to *LOVE* this years summer introduction collection more than I do.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 7, 2006)

I am pale with yellow undertones and green eyes and can't do teals or pastels, so I have been disappointed by a few collections lately. This one was the worst for me.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah. I looked at it and was like ... "Eh...um. Ok...I'll take............THIS!"

Of course, my WALLET is happy.


----------



## OnaFyre (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, I'm N9/NW45 and quite frankly this collection and the Sundressing collection and Sweetie Cake are really not made for darker skintoned women. They make us looked washed out, pale, and ashy and all the pretty tones turn up as white/pale frosted glittery messes on me. It's even more frustrating that the one or two things that will work for me are not LE and so I already have them. I'm still laughing to myself about the artist who tried to sell me those bronzer mousses from Sundressing-Body by showing how much "browner and golden -not that icky orange you (?!?!) get-" it made her. It didn't even show up on me. I wish some of the more recent collections paid a little more attention to women of color. So much for all ages, all sexes, all races...


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 7, 2006)

i didn't buy a SINGLE thing either, it was all to blah for me & waaay to easy to find a suitable or better dupe.


----------



## roxybc (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm a blonde NC20 and I was really excited about this collection, but I wasn't able to see it in person before I placed my order.  Pastels usually look really good on me, so I was really excited. I bought:

*Mancatcher e/s*- nice, but very similar to lovely lily, it looks nice over silverbleu shadestick so I'll keep it I guess

*Aquavert e/s* - it's ok, seems very sheer, but it will probably look ok over shimmermint shadestick so I'll keep it

*Sea Myth e/s* - Returning it, I already hae Seedy Pearl

*Haunting f/l *- haven't tried it, but I'm returning it because of what I've heard on here

*Nightfish f/l* - I'm keeping this, not too harsh for my PPP complextion

*Delphic f/l* - haven't tried it, but I'm returning it because of what I've heard on here

*Pretty Please l/s *- I'm keeping this, even though I have sooo many pinks

*Goddess l/s *- I don't know about this, I would like to see a swatch

*Phosphorelle l/g* - I'm keeping this, it looks beautiful & I have nothing like it

*Bait l/g* - I already have a zillion pink lipglosses, but I'm getting low on an LE one I have that looks similar, so I'll keep it

Overall the collection was prettier in the packaging than it was in pictures, on faces and on hands.  Some of the stuff I'm keeping is just basically because I don't want to make myself look bad by returning almost everything I bought.  After getting my hands on this collection there is nothing that I couldn't live without.  I think I've just got so much makeup now I'm dublicating almost everything I own.  I think I should hold off from buying makeup for the next little while. I need to start using up some stuff.


----------



## shygirl (Jun 7, 2006)

OnaFrye: I definitely agree with you regarding Sweetie Cake and Relaxing. However, I don't think MAC is ignoring anyone. It's just that some shades work better on some than others. For example, I believe that the Ornamentalism collection was very pretty on darker skin tones. Jewelbright kind of washed out those with light lip pigmentation, etc.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 7, 2006)

I love Mancatcher, Sea Myth, Delphic and Stroke of Lust. I use my #209 brush for Delphic and it's the same shade on my lids than in the pot. 

However, Maidenchant blush is too glittery and cool toned.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 7, 2006)

mmm. i'm a little disenchanted with it. i thought the colors and textures all looked so gorgeous in the store, yet i'm really disappointed with some of thte products. sea myth shadow does nothing on my nc42 skin, and i really dislike the consistency of the blushcremes and the tlc sticks...also, the lipglasses i bought aren't really what i was hoping them to be, either. so yeah, i may end up doing some returns...since i know i'll be buying the she shines stuff..


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jun 7, 2006)

nothing from lure really called out to me, either... i was eyeing the pearlizers but once i saw them in person, they really werent all that great. the only thing that grabs me is the pretty packaging... lol! they're great colors, but i think ill stick with my neutrals.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shygirl* 
_OnaFrye: I definitely agree with you regarding Sweetie Cake and Relaxing. However, I don't think MAC is ignoring anyone. It's just that some shades work better on some than others. For example, I believe that the Ornamentalism collection was very pretty on darker skin tones. Jewelbright kind of washed out those with light lip pigmentation, etc._

 
Agree!


----------



## Julie (Jun 7, 2006)

This was the only collection that I returned stuff. I returned Aquavert, Sex Ray, Bait and Goddess lipstick. I kept Phosphorelle, Delphic and Haunting. I loved the packaging but the colors were just like colors I already have.


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 7, 2006)

I am NW15 and I love this collection. 
My favorites are Waternymph, Aquavert, Delphic, Haunting, Stoke of Lust, Bait, the Pearlizers and I do like the other e/s. However they are sheer colors, so they don't show unless you really mix them or put them on top of something.
Waternymph is different than any other green-blue, maybe similar but it is different.
I don't have Seedy pearl, so I can't tell if it's like Sea Myth and I don't think that Auavert looks like Lustreleaf. Lustreleaf is a lot more shimmery and it is not the same green.
Mancatcher is more red than Lovely Lily and less pink.

Don't return everything until YOU try it. Give it a chance!


----------



## littlemissmagic (Jun 7, 2006)

i bought lune and am returning it. i wanted the colour of the pot to show up on my cheeks and all i got was gold glitter. 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE the packaging though!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 7, 2006)

Use delphic as a shadowbase- it will change EVERYTHING!!!  I have not tried it as a liner and don't plan too- but i do bring it around undereye liner when i am applying it to my lid. OMG it is gorgeous!!!

H/E,I am selling or returning the lippies by tommorrow.(lure/phosphorelle/sex ray)

pink resort is my new hg tlc/mlbb.
 and aprispeach over lune is goooood.


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jun 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_Use delphic as a shadowbase- it will change EVERYTHING!!!  I have not tried it as a liner and don't plan too- but i do bring it around undereye liner when i am applying it to my lid. OMG it is gorgeous!!!_

 
What did you use on top of Delphic?


----------



## Brianne (Jun 7, 2006)

I do like most of what I bought (Aquavert & Waternymph e/s, Delphic & Haunting fluidlines), but I'm not thrilled with Stroke of Lust lipstick - it's a little too frosty for me.  I'm going to try it over a few lipliners though to try to make it work.  I also really like Pink Resort lip conditioner stick.


----------



## SMMY (Jun 8, 2006)

I just received the first half of my two Lure orders today. First off, I love the packaging. Iridescent and green-so pretty. I also am glad I bought a backup of Waternymph as well. I love this color. I was afraid it would be a muddy green on me, but the pigmentation is quite good and the color doesn't wash my NC25 complexion out. The Lune blushcreme is definitely a highlighter and not a blush, but I still love the highlight it gives my complexion. I would love to use this above my gel bronzer to highlight my cheekbones. Haven't tried Delphic yet, but will tomorrow. From some posts in here I was really worried that I wouldn't care for the items I ordered, but for me, they are probably the best LE items I've purchased from MAC this year, with the exception of Gold Dusk from the Sundressing collection


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 8, 2006)

NW20 with a true olive skin tone,.. and Lure is working really well for me. I am soo glad that having a slight bit of base tan isnt killing my joy,.. it is really complimentary for it. I agree about Lune,.. it is very much a highlighter and looks great along the higher cheekbone and temples,.. I was kinda glad that Aquavert resembles Lustrleaf without the lustre mess,.. though I may have to put my Lustreleaf in the "15 pan of doom" means it may be swapped or donated to a less fortunate. I didnt have seedy pearl or Almond icing and hate Vex with a passion soo Sea Myth rocked it for me. I normally do pack my colors on with a 242 over a paint and shadestick or paint and CCB combo,...really makes them stuff stand out and stay put.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jun 8, 2006)

I didn't get anything! (But bought other stuff). Everything either looked too similiar to things I already had or was just to pale/chalky for me!


----------



## neeshie (Jun 8, 2006)

i wasn't really tempted by much as well. almost bought waternymph but decided it looked too much like tease n teal and teal pigment to justify buying it.
she shines didn't really do much for me either - only bought night light which i didn't really need cos it looked very similar to sumptuous olive on me


----------



## Serastar (Jun 8, 2006)

Personally I thought that quite a few of the shades were very similar to those I have already...I secretly adored the packaging though >_> Tempted to buy it for that reason only


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_Well, I'm N9/NW45 and quite frankly this collection and the Sundressing collection and Sweetie Cake are really not made for darker skintoned women. They make us looked washed out, pale, and ashy and all the pretty tones turn up as white/pale frosted glittery messes on me. It's even more frustrating that the one or two things that will work for me are not LE and so I already have them. I'm still laughing to myself about the artist who tried to sell me those bronzer mousses from Sundressing-Body by showing how much "browner and golden -not that icky orange you (?!?!) get-" it made her. It didn't even show up on me. I wish some of the more recent collections paid a little more attention to women of color. So much for all ages, all sexes, all races..._

 

I have been noticing that- I enjoy the more intense colors too- I mean pastels once in a while is okay on me (I have light skin) but I prefer the intense stuff.

Dark skinned colors are just nowhere to be found in any new MAC stuff, IMO.


----------



## hollhaha (Jun 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemissmagic* 
_i bought lune and am returning it. i wanted the colour of the pot to show up on my cheeks and all i got was gold glitter. 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE the packaging though!_

 
You can build the color to show more using a 190 brush. Unless you are super fair skinned this can be a little much. You are better off layering it w/ other product. I wear it with the cheek stains, it looks amazing.


----------



## electrostars (Jun 9, 2006)

By looking at the MAC website, I was sure I was going to like stroke of lust, lure, sex ray, and maidenchant. I was pretty positive I wasn't going to be digging the e/s, because I'm not a big fan of pastels. I like BOLD! hehe.
But after visiting the MAC counter I walked away with lure, sex ray, maidenchant and mancatcher..although I *really* didn't have the money to spend on MAC. LOL. Yeah, I didn't care for any of the shadows except for mancatcher..rah!

Oh well..
I like what I've got, although I haven't played with them yet.. I've been to lazy.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 9, 2006)

i don't love the collection but it's ok. i hate green and blue und something on me and i dont like color shadow on me. so i dont want staff that is green/blue and purple and i dislike all shadow colors which came out with lure. i only want to try lipgloss and blushcremes.


----------



## Brianne (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, I tried Haunting fluidline today and I'm disappointed. =(
The consistency is MUCH too soft.  It's a goregous color (although pretty much identical to Lovely Lily pigment) but it is difficult to get a really good color payoff (as a shadow).  I'm going to keep messing with it though.

Delphic is the best, however.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 9, 2006)

honestly, im very disappointed. Sea myst is the same as pervertted pearl. WTF?


----------



## princess (Jun 10, 2006)

I was so excited for this collection but was disappointed when I finally got to test them at the counter.

Bait is just like any other pink l/g I have (have tons! plus it looked frosty to me), and I hated Sex Ray's chunky glitters. Mancatcher looks like a deeper version of Lovely Lily pigment, Aquavert is a pretty light green but nothing special. 

Can't be bothered with the blushcreme and fluidline. 

So I only got Waternymph e/s and Pink Clash lipglass, I thought I was going to haul this one. (Mancatcher e/s, Sex Ray and Bait l/g were originally on my list) But I'm satisfied enough with what I bought, and the prettttttttttttty packaging.


----------



## Janice (Jun 10, 2006)

Waternymph = Tease N Teal (as someone mentioned earlier)

They are identical.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dangerousmuffins* 
_What did you use on top of Delphic?_

 
I have been doing delphic up to the crease them fading.applying aquavert from crease to upward,then highlighting with white frost or whatever you like.. then waternymph in the outer corner and mancatcher on the inner corner. or for a different look i replace the mancatcher with old gold pigment. 
if the waternymph isn't enough of a contrast, i darken the outer corner with black tied or contrast.


----------



## ch33tah (Jun 13, 2006)

I got Mancatcher and Seamyth as the girl behind the counter said they would enhance my eye colours (one is green, the other is blue). Once I got home and had a chance to try them on, I was dissappointed. I've always stuck with the pink/gold/peachy tones (sometimes I put some greens on my lower lid), and these eyeshadows definately drained the colour out of me. Didn't go well with my bronzy skin tones (nc25 but tanning). I returned the eyeshadows today and purchased another Gleam and Paradisco. I did however, purchase the Bronzing Powder in Golden from the Lure Collection. I really love the aqua shimmery compact it comes in and it def. gives my skin a lovely sun kissed look.

purple colours just don't look good on me.


----------



## shriekingviolet (Jun 13, 2006)

I wasn't too impressed with the Lure collection.  I can't do pale lip colors (I've got pale NW20 skin and nearly unpigmented lips) because they wash me out or given me a no-lip look and I hate glitter (not shimmer, but anything where I can feel the particles on my lips) in lip products, so most of the lip stuff was out for me.  And I was very disappointed that for a collection that already had 2 repromotes among their eye shadows, the LE shades had easy substitutes.  I agree with those who said Waternymph is too similar to other Teal shades to own.  It may have some difference, but it's so close that you wouldn't notice when you're actually wearing it with other eye shadows.  

I ended up buying Mancatcher, Haunting and Delphic.  Mancatcher isn't super unique, but I'm liking it a lot more than I thought I would.  It's not special or even particularly interesting in the pan IMO, but it's flattering with my skin and eyes and I didn't have a similar color.  Haunting and Delphic are pretty, but I'm not sure I would have been in a rush to purchase them had they not been LE.  They're fairly sheer and paler for what I generally prefer for eye liner, but they look nice along my lower lashline (though I have to draw the line several times to get enough color) and as shadows or shadow bases.  

I just felt more blah toward this collection than most, which surprises me as it's been very popular.  I don't love every collection that comes out, but usually there's at least one item I'm really tickled with.  Not so for Lure!


----------



## ishtarchick (Jun 14, 2006)

i feel so on the edge about this collection, most stuff looks pretty on the pots but looks blah on me, either too chalky or a completely glittery mess,  the only thing i was ABOUT to buy was pink clash lipglass, but i realized it is the EXACT same color as VGV lipglass but with a lot of chunky silver glitter... i'll stick with my VGV better.





 i really wanted to get something because of the cool boxes, but i guess this was just not meant to be for me.


----------



## bebs (Jun 14, 2006)

I bought alot from this collection.. and actully ended up returning all  but pink clash, and the two blush creams.. oh and pink resort got a few backups for that its so pretty.. but that was bait, I'm really not an eyeshadow gal lately either.

waternymph is to close to teal pigment
sea myth and mancatcher look to to close to vanilla and pink opal
idol eyes.. well I dont like it sorry... 
everything is just to close

lipglass with that much glitter made me feel like I was licking sandpaper (sex ray)


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 14, 2006)

awww so sad you guys didn't like this collection i loved it all of it hahaha i got waternymph only but i got maidenchant and the other blushcreme i can't rem and i loved the mousses they are the shit for evening out skintone (i am nc 45) so i do think both these collections were made for all skintones...i love sex ray it is suck a great color over sundressing l/s it looks great i was so happy with lure bait and hooked they were all great to me


----------



## Pimptress (Jun 14, 2006)

I thought I posted in this thread... 

Aquavert is now my new favorite eyeshadow. That and Waternymph looks SO good on me, I must say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have been wearing it nearly every day. 
Which is a shame, because everything else is gathering dust. 
I also might add, that Phosphorelle is a MUST!
I bought Delphic, but it's practically dried out
The lid was unscrewed; it made me pout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And there's my (partially) unintentional Lure poem.


----------



## katie_070405 (Jun 14, 2006)

I didn't buy anything from this collection either. I'd rather spend my money on the she-shines collection (or at least I'm praying I will like them).


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_waternymph was the only thing that made me go ooooooooooooooooooooo_

 

Same here, everything else didnt appeal to me


----------



## ztatrixie (Jun 14, 2006)

Sex Ray looks so dark in the tube, and we are the same skintone. What do you think? I'm so on the fence about it.


----------



## ralenth (Jun 14, 2006)

I am NW15 and I adore Lure even though I can be skittish about bright colors at times. I've been complimented both times I wore it out (including the much vilified Haunting, which makes a great base).


----------



## scentofevil (Jun 15, 2006)

me!  nothing in the new collection caught my eye at all.  i'm not into bright cool colors at all.  the only thing that was remotely attractive was the waternymph.  that's it.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 15, 2006)

I love Lure


----------

